# good medication for IBS with D



## pug4 (Nov 1, 2003)

My dr suggested I try Cholestyramine oral suspension 4 grams once a day mixed with OJ. It is working great. I haven't had any diaharreah since taking this. It is a binder and for cholesterol but it also helps IBS w/D. You can not take any medicine 1 hour before or 4 hours after taking this. It really helps alot. I highly recommend it for IBS w/D. It can also lower cholesterol.


----------

